# rigs...



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello all! Here comes what I hope to be a great fishing season. Can anyone direct me to a website where I can order tackle. Looking to make some hi/lo rigs and fishfinder rigs. Any help would be great! 

Thanks...


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

try cabelas.com you can order their saltwater catalog, also bassproshop.com they have a saltwater catalog also (offshore angler (all saltwater) also terminaltackle.com or rivermarinesupply.com.I love the catalogs I've been looking thru them all winter to keep my fishing spirit alive.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*check out hatteras outtfitters*

Hey,

Check out HO, they have links with pictures on how to tie your own bottom rigs. Much cheaper. All you need is some heavy mono, like 80lb, some hooks and the ability to tie 2-3 knots. It is easy and much much cheaper. Give it a try, I did. Hoping that it will pay off. Only wish I hadn't purchased so many of those bottom rigs with small hooks and floats.

Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## poejace (Jan 27, 2005)

*James tackle*

Try jamestackle.com he's a real nice guy and the prices are pretty good.Tell him Joe Pace sent you
also try stripersurf.com it is very informative. They have a special knot section and how to make a few useful rigs



happy fishin
Joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*rigs*

Try Terminaltackle.com.


----------

